# 3 Mile Bridge



## clyde86 (Apr 23, 2014)

Haven't had good fishing there since 2001. How is it out there now? I know bridge gotten smaller, spot lights aren't like it was. Was thinking about going tonight, what is the fish report?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I still have lots of luck out there when the tide is moving...


----------

